# How do I get involved helping rescues?!



## D.C.W. (Apr 15, 2011)

I want to volunteer with rescue organizations. I'm actually finding it a challenge. I won't mention any specific breeds or organizations so that no one infers that I am criticizing any group. I will say I am in rural western IL near Galesburg. 

I put in an application 6 months ago with the breed rescue for the breed I own. One of my dogs is a rescue but I got him from a much smaller group before I moved. This larger group said I couldn't foster because I don't have a fenced yard. So, I volunteered to help with transports but apparently they never have the need in my area. 

I would like to foster small to small medium dogs. I could foster dogs for other foster parents when they go out of town. I could help with transports through the Galesburg area including overnights. I could do home visits. I could do emergency fosters from shelters during the middle of the week until a rescue organization can get the dog. I could transport dogs to vet appt. 

I have contacted some pet transport groups that said they desperately need help in my area and never got a reply. I followed up 2 weeks later, no replies.

I have contacted small breed rescue groups volunteering to foster OR transport. The response is they can't use me because I've never owned the breeds.

One breed group did set up a home visit but the woman who did the visit was from a different large dog breed group. I hope she was being honest with me when she said I would be a wonderful foster and she would highly recommend me. She asked if the small dog breed rescue turned me down would I foster for the large dog breed group but I said no, I can't handle the big dogs anymore. It's been a week and I haven't heard from the small dog breed rescue. How long does it usually take to hear something?

The closest shelter I could volunteer at is 45 miles away so I don't get there often and they don't use fosters.

Reasons I've been turned down for fostering
1. Yard not fenced. (I would keep all fosters on leads when exercising.)
2. I have 3 male dogs, one is older, in bad health and not neutered. We won't risk his health to neuter him. He is a house dog! He does not roam. He is not aggressive. We wouldn't be fostering intact females.
3. References. I divorced and moved. The people that were familiar with my home and pets are no longer a part of my life except for family. Rescues don't want family references. I can get references from people at my former workplace. 
4. I've been told I'm too far away from the rescue groups I've applied for. I drove 2 hours to get my rescue dog. I'm 45 - 90 minutes from all the groups I've applied with.

I don't know why I'm not hearing back about transports

I am a stay at home mom of a teenager. I use positive training techniques. I know how to crate train and house train dogs. I've had experience with difficult dogs with behavior issues. I live on a farm and take my dogs for long walks everyday.

Rescues keep saying they're desperate for fosters and transports. Is there any chance I will ever find a rescue organization? I'm getting very discouraged and ready to give up.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for trying to help
You can try this website: http://www.volunteermatch.org/
Or this one http://liveunited.org/content/splash
You can check with your local municipal shelters/animal control
You can look at all breed rescues instead of just pure bread rescues
I don't know how many stray dogs you have running around out there, but you could just do your own rescue work. Here is some info: http://rescuing.webs.com/
Sorry. It has a lot of San Antonio references but a lot of the info can apply to anywhere.

Or start your own charitable org. There is a great group in SA that helps people with their pets - folks who might have a disability and have trouble getting their pets to the vet out on walks etc.. You could market yourself to do something like that locally.

Do your dogs have their CGC? Get with some pet therapy groups and see if your dogs can quality to help others - visit assisted living facilities, etc..

Check with trainers in your area. Some of them are into rescue.

This book might give you some ideas:
Rescue Matters - http://amzn.to/ggY66c

Thanks again
Good luck!


----------



## D.C.W. (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Puddin. 

Actually I read Rescue Matters a year ago and was following Sheila Boneham's suggestion to get involved with an already established group. I think I'll have to read it again though.

I really want to help save the lives of dogs which is why I was focusing on fostering and transport. I didn't make it clear in my initial post but some of the groups I've contacted have been all breed groups.

Stray dogs are very rare here I haven't seen one in years. 

The municipal shelters don't allow fostering and some don't allow ANY volunteering. The nearest one that allows volunteering is a 45 minute drive and almost all the dogs are too large for me to walk. The small dogs get adopted out within days and there is usually only 2 or 3 there at any one time. I clean any soiled kennels and then go to the cat room and clean litter boxes. They are always overrun with cats but never with dogs. I'm thinking they have 40 dog kennels and at least half are always empty. The shelter serves the whole county. It's not like the big cities which are overrun with dogs.

I think I would have found an organization if I said I would foster large dogs but I really can't handle large dogs anymore.

I'm really stumped about not hearing back from any transport groups.

I hadn't thought about trainers. I'll see what suggestions they have.

Thanks!


----------



## giantbrain12521 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi D.C.W. First off, let me echo Puddin's sentiments. We need more folks like you who are willing and able to help. It's a beautiful thing.

If I were in your place, I would still consider pursuing volunteering at the local city/county shelter, despite the obstacles. That's the place that usually has the least resources and the greatest need. Who knows; perhaps your determination and good intentions will wear them down! Vet clinics and animal hospitals also see their share of disenfranchised animals. Maybe there's one in your area that would welcome a caring heart and an extra pair of hands. I occasionally volunteer at my clinic where I've taken my dogs for 20 years.

I would hesitate to go out rounding up strays on my own, though. Unless of course, you're experienced and confident in your dog skills, which you may very well be. I feel pretty confident in mine, but I wouldn't attempt it unless it was a life threatening situation for the dog.

Can you afford to fence your yard? If you can afford it and it seems to be such a critical consideration for fostering, would you consider that?

Good luck! I truly hope you prevail!!

Frank (giantbrain12521)


----------



## D.C.W. (Apr 15, 2011)

I just wanted to add

I search petfinder and notify my breed's group of any dogs listed.

I also check craigslist and notify breed groups of dogs in need of rescue. It's pretty frustrating when a breed group replies back that they don't have any foster homes available. 

I check the municipal shelter for purebreds, take photos and notify the breed groups.


----------

